# Why did I get a headache after decaf?



## DevaMajka (Jul 4, 2005)

It's not a caffeine headache- I was using 1/2 teeccino and 1/2 regular coffee up until 2 days ago. I ran out of teeccino and got some organic fair trade decaf that was on sale. So yesterday I made my coffee with 1/2 decaf and 1/2 regular coffee. Same number of cups (2), same strength, same amount of sugar (too much...lol), etc.

I had a mild headache yesterday afternoon. It wasn't too bad, but I very very rarely get headaches. Like, once a year, maybe.

Is decaf bad for you (worse than regular coffee)? Even organic fair trade? I did email to see how it was decaffeinated, but I haven't received an answer yet.
It's Earth's Choice, if anyone knows...


----------



## melissel (Jun 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Deva33mommy* 
It's not a caffeine headache- I was using 1/2 teeccino and 1/2 regular coffee up until 2 days ago. I ran out of teeccino and got some organic fair trade decaf that was on sale. So yesterday I made my coffee with 1/2 decaf and 1/2 regular coffee. Same number of cups (2), same strength, same amount of sugar (too much...lol), etc.

I had a mild headache yesterday afternoon. It wasn't too bad, but I very very rarely get headaches. Like, once a year, maybe.

Is decaf bad for you (worse than regular coffee)? Even organic fair trade? I did email to see how it was decaffeinated, but I haven't received an answer yet.
It's Earth's Choice, if anyone knows...

Hmm, the only thing I can think of off the top of my head is that decaf often still contains caffeine in varying amounts (I know this for a fact because my first DD was hyper-sensitive caffeine in my BM, and I could tell when my decaf actually had caffeine in it.) Maybe you picked a brand that actually retains more caffeine than it should?


----------



## HelloKitty (Apr 1, 2004)

Maybe you just had a headache for some other reason? I drink decaf exclusively and don't get headaches unless I'm like PMSing.


----------



## DevaMajka (Jul 4, 2005)

hmmm...that could be it. Af is indeed here. hmmm...hadn't thought about that, because it's never happened before (that I was aware of anyways).

Well, as long as decaf isn't any worse than regular, I'm good to go. Thanks!

The headache is here today again.
It could have more caffeine in it too...maybe I'll play around with the amounts tomorrow.


----------



## momto l&a (Jul 31, 2002)

Have you tried drinking organic decaf?

I know that regular decaf often gives me a nasty headache







:


----------

